# New, single and ttc



## newgirlintown (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi to everyone, 

I'm new to this thread, have had a few treatments and most recently IVF which was BFN... got great support on the Jan/Feb thread. As I'm single seems more appropriate to be here. Hope that's OK.

Tried 3 x IUI before the IVF and now thinking about what to do next.... and am considering Reprofit as part of that, with DE at end of year if nothing else works in between... not that that necessarily will either (trying to be realistic all the time).

Anyways, just wanted to say hello - I hope everyone is having a great Easter and surviving the Bank Holiday weather      

Anne x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Anne

Welcome  . So sorry to hear about the recent BFN  . I hope you're looking after yourself.

You have joined us on a good day as we got out first 2008 bfp on here today   . Courtesy on SuzieB and Reprofit. Roo and myself are thinking of maybe going there this year too.

Glad you found us

Emma xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi and welcome 

Sorry to hear of your BFN  
Of course it's ok to join us - the more the merrier I say  

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi newgirlintown & welcome,

We have a bit in common..... I've had 3 failed IUIs and am about to start my first IVF. I know I'm trying to think positively but like am unsure what next step would be?  Probably DEIVF although not sure where.

Have a good Easter
Dottie
X


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Anne,

And welcome - it's great how this single girlie community is just growing and growing. Whenever I feel a bit low, and like I'm the only person going through this, it always makes me feel so much better to know that you are all here, doing the same thing and making me feel a bit less alone....

Sorry to hear about your recent BFN - did you get any frozen embryos you could try again with? Hopefully your clinic have been able to give you some advice on possible next steps. Reprofit seems to have fantastic success rates and all I ever read are positive comments - so you'd be in good hands if you decide to try there later this year. 

I'm halfway through the 2WW on my 3rd IUI, and thinking it will be IVF next if this one is a BFN. Despite this being only the 3rd one, and I know many people have far more IUI, I am getting impatient! 

Good luck with your decision and next steps, and see you on the threads!
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi anne - welcome to the board. Sorry to hear your last cycle of IVF was unsuccessful - here's hoping that your next round of treatment brings better results  .

Where did you have your IVF cycle?

Love
katiexx


----------



## newgirlintown (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi, and thank you all so much for your support, much needed with all the highs and lows...

All my treatment so far has been at the Homerton (N London) NHS clinic as a paying patient. I am moving on now to LWC due to lack of donor options (I imported the donor sperm I used so far). 

Would be interested to hear about other clinics though.... although from what I've read so far it all seems like pot luck. I had a appt at LWC a few weeks ago and am ready to go with another IVF just as soon as I get a copy of my records from the Homerton. 

Feeing more positive about trying again, just not feeling so positive generally... hopefully that'll change and get better, I need to focus and try to start being more pro-active, certainly just waiting to have finished eating all the chocolate in the fridge and then will start the health kick! I tried to make in-roads today but now feeling a bit sick...  

Will join in on the other threads on this board, great to meet everyone, anyone else in London?

Anne x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Anne,

There are a few of us in London & several undergoing treatment at LWC, myself included.
Some of us met up for drinks a couple of weeks ago at Southbank - I'm sure there'll be another local meet soon so you're welcome to join us.  Otherwise, there's a general meet planned in May (check out the thread on this site).
It's a long strange journey & great to share it with people who understand.

Take care
Dottie
x


----------



## newgirlintown (Jan 12, 2008)

Thnaks Dottie, I'll certainly look out for meeting up, that would be great, and lots of luck for your EC on the 28th....    

Anne x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ann welcome to the thread- the Bridge is another single/lesbian friendly clinic and has donor sperm. I did 2 IVF cycles there, JU is currently under them as well.  The Lister is another good clinic with the second highest success rates in London and single/lesbian friendly and donor sperm.


Take care and good luck with your decision making
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Anne and welcome to the mad lot on the Single Forum!
All the best with your next decision.
Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Anne,

Welcome to our little world hun, wishing you luck with your journey  

Jovi xx


----------

